#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  10 Important Signs Somebody Spying on Your Computer

## Bhavya

Chilling in front of your computer screen at your home doesn't mean your alone. Unfortunately, hackers are everywhere and always looking for vulnerability to steal data. By accidentally clicking on different sites and banners. Without your knowledge, you might let them into your computer. So here are the 10 signs that will help you to find out whether somebody spying on your computer or not.

Your laptop discharges too fastYour system program automatically act up and crash frequentlyYour system runs very slowerYour webcam suddenly starts recordingunknown lights started to blink on your computerSuddenly lots of pop-up ads appear on the screenYou notice that your home screen look suddenly changeYour search browsing constantly get redirected to other sitesYou notice unknown programs automatically installed on your computerYou notice suspicious browsing activity on your search history


*I hope this information is helpful. If you guys know any other signs to identify spying activity on computers, let share them in the comments!*

----------

